# Anybody identify these?



## 72runner (Jan 23, 2018)

found these bikes. Not sure what they are. Guy says chrome one is called a akisu f and f? And the blue one is a Raleigh.dont wanna overpay for em. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## mongeese (Jan 26, 2018)

Run away from deal


----------



## 72runner (Jan 26, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Run away from deal



Junk?


----------



## mongeese (Jan 26, 2018)

Geeee unk


----------

